# Pacific Circumnavigation



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seeking serious practical advice from cruising sailors with experience/knowledge of sailing in Japan, Aleutian Islands, west Alaskan coast around into the Inside Passage, and on the Passage & the US West Coast & Sth America all the way to Tierra del Fuego & Antarctica. This is a serious venture, not yet successfully completed in its entirety by any small sailboat that we have been able to determine (apologises to anyone who has done it (from New Zealand or Australia fully around the Pacific Rim including Alaska & the Antarctic), and please get in touch as your knowledge is invaluable).

So anyone out there who has experience in weather, routing, seasons, ice limits/times, anchorages, places to avoid, unusual hazards, wildlife, boat set-up, clothing, heating, safety or any other useful advice about sailing in extreme cold, northern Pacific waters, the Aleutians, Alaska & Japan, PLEASE get in touch at [email protected]

If you just want to comment on my (in)sanity rather than offer serious, experience-based advice, & if you just can''t help yourself, please restrict your humor, ridicule or general derision to the board. That way, you''ll get your kicks & my inbox won''t be swamped with useless dribble.

Thanks to all for taking the time to read my post. Regards, "Dione" .


----------



## adamgrabowski (Apr 28, 2001)

Just wondering what kind of boat you are taking on this trip?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Avast, Dione...I can probably help for the portion of the "inside passage". I need to know vessel specs, especially draft and engine power/speed under power...very tricky passages, currents and tides. Cheers, Richard.


----------

